# RIP Skye



## JoshC123 (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm totally lost for words right now. My poor Skye has passed. I got the call from the vet's earlier in the evening. She was on an IV drip the whole time because of her dehydration. She vomited at least a dozen times and had difficulty breathing starting in the afternoon, according to the aide. I went to see her at around 6pm and she was better, walking sitting up and she even got to sit with me for a while, I didn't know that was going to be the last time I see her. She passed away at 10:15pm. The vet attributed it to failure to thrive on top of shock and dehydration. Good bye, Skye. Run free at the bridge.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh no!  I am so sorry. Bless you for taking care of Skye and trying so hard to help her. You did everything you could and she knew you loved her.


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. It is so hard on us...Hugs


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear this little one passed.


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

How heartbreaking. I'm so sorry.


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

:-(


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this.at least she did not die alone and you did everything you could for her. She was a beautiful kitten.


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

So so sorry for your loss  Run free little Skye


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Josh,
I'm so sorry...:'(
Skye is at the Bridge now, she was given a name, and claimed by you, even tho' it was a short time she had here...she was cared for, and loved...
She touched your heart, and a part of her, will always live there...
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Much sympathy. It's hard to lose a poor little critter like that, one that is so cute and so needy. You did what needed doing, thank you for your effort. Sometimes it's just not to be.


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

I feel your pain and you did a good thing for her.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh god I'm so sorry....such a sweet little baby. You did everything you could for her and gave her a good life, albeit a short one. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh I am so sorry. At least she had someone who cared and felt love and care in her tiny life. Run free Skye


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

My sincere sympathies for the loss of such a sweet young kitty. I am glad you did get to see her pretty close to when she passed so she felt your love.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

How heartbreaking.  Such a cute little kitty, but just too tough of an early life. Still, in that very short life, she touched an awful lot of people.


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm so sorry - at least she had someone to care about her at the end.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

What a beautiful silvery kitty she was with such an adorable face. You did everything you could, but it was just not meant to be. I truly believe that we will see our beloved pets again in the spiritual world. Love is never lost.

_*"No heaven will not ever Heaven be; unless my pets are there to welcome me."*_ ~ unknown author


----------



## JoshC123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thank you for your kinds words, everyone  TBH I'm still in shock, but I'm managing somehow.


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

I would bet that when my Sky heard that a kitten named Skye was coming, he made sure to greet her and show her around. He's only been at the Rainbow Bridge since July 7, this year, but he is such a brave boy I know he threw himself right into action!
Little Skye will be healthy, running and playing. It is us, left behind that suffer. The pain lessens with time. :angel


----------



## JoshC123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks so much, KsKatt. That made me feel so much better


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

So sad but bless you for what you tried to do.


----------



## JoshC123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thank you, Arianwen. It just hurts so much to lose a kitten, especially when you tried everything you could.


----------

